# Exquisite Blown Glass by Firemajic



## TKent

Hey everyone,

I happen to be the happy owner of 2 incredible pieces of Firemagic's blown glass pieces and I just had to share them with you!! They are so amazing. Pictures don't do them justice but better than nothing:

This one is going to look so good in our Asheville house (if it EVER gets done):









And this one will stay here in Atlanta:


----------



## Plasticweld

Very nice!  They seem to have a lot of very fine detail.


----------



## TJ1985

Those are gorgeous! I love the way the flowers look so realistic! Just... wow!


----------



## InstituteMan

Wow! That's beautiful work.


----------



## Greimour

I was about to say: "Loving that crazy snail" ... then I looked again and thought: _Kev, you frickin moron, that's obviously a leaf and an acorn._
^_^
Either way, loving the warm colors. I am now wondering if that skill inspired the name 'fire + magic' ... <3


----------



## TKent

Yep she has the perfect name


----------



## Raleigh

That look really cool. If someone would to start blowing glass, how good would it take to be able to make something like this? How did you get into something like this?


----------



## PiP

Absolutely amazing, Juls! Thanks TK for sharing


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you TK! You did a fabulous job photographing these pieces!
Plasticweld.. Thank you! The detail work is my favorite part... I think...

Tjj... The blue flowers are "Forget-me-not's"... They have silver fuming to give them an iridescent finish.. This was made just for TK... I wanted to make sure she would never forget me..lol..

IMan... Thank you... glass is my passion..

Greimour... Lol... When I first started playing with fire.. I made a lot of "snails" ..

PiP.. Thank you.. I am a glass addict ... lol...


----------



## Firemajic

Raleigh said:


> That look really cool. If someone would to start blowing glass, how good would it take to be able to make something like this? How did you get into something like this?




Raleigh... I am not going to lie... Glass Art takes a lot of discipline... BUT.. I have never had a lesson..  I have been a "Hot Head" for 6 years..  You can watch some really cool youtube videos on glass blowing..  Thanks..


----------



## Gumby

Those are stunning! Juls, you are amazing! I am so impressed with your talent!


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you Gumby! It really is a lot of fun.. lol.. I love to play with fire!!


----------



## jenthepen

I've often wondered about your work with glass, Jul but I always imagined coloured vases and paper-weights. I never dreamed you were making anything as detailed and artistic as these pieces. They are stunning. You are so clever!

jen


----------



## LeeC

Wow Firemajic, I'm blown away (no pun intended). 


I've seen and watched some glassblower's work both in Europe and the States, but their creations were, like Jen mentioned, in the decorative arts realm. Then in 2013 the wife drug me down to the Boston Museum of Fine Arts to see the Chihuly Exhibit "Through the Looking Glass" and I was amazed by the fine arts realm of such work.


From the images TK put up, it looks like your work is on a par 


And thank you TK.


----------



## am_hammy

Lovely pieces! Thanks for sharing these TK!

 I love glass stuff. Julia, please make a thread and post your wonderful things, or let us post them for you =p


----------



## musichal

Those look gorgeous, but I can't help wondering about the size.  Nothing in the images to show scale, so... approximate dimensions?  (I'm not criticizing the pictures; image quality, background and lighting are superb to my inexperienced eye.)


----------



## Raleigh

Firemajic said:


> Raleigh... I am not going to lie... Glass Art takes a lot of discipline... BUT.. I have never had a lesson..  I have been a "Hot Head" for 6 years..  You can watch some really cool youtube videos on glass blowing..  Thanks..



Oh cool, thanks!


----------



## Pluralized

Very cool! There's quite a market for blown glass where I live.


----------



## Sonata

As has been said by others - WOW!

Those pieces are so exquisitely beautiful they seem unreal.

I would so much love to have such beauty adorning my home.


----------



## Raleigh

I just watched a few videos about glass blowing, and that stuff is really cool. My jaw was dropped halfway through the video, it's really cool.


----------



## Firemajic

LeeC said:


> Wow Firemajic, I'm blown away (no pun intended).
> 
> 
> I've seen and watched some glassblower's work both in Europe and the States, but their creations were, like Jen mentioned, in the decorative arts realm. Then in 2013 the wife drug me down to the Boston Museum of Fine Arts to see the Chihuly Exhibit "Through the Looking Glass" and I was amazed by the fine arts realm of such work.
> 
> 
> From the images TK put up, it looks like your work is on a par
> 
> 
> And thank you TK.




Thank you jen.. most of the Hot Heads I know make beads... but I love to make things that are different..

Lee... Chihuly ROCKS!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Firemajic

am_hammy said:


> Lovely pieces! Thanks for sharing these TK!
> 
> I love glass stuff. Julia, please make a thread and post your wonderful things, or let us post them for you =p




Thank you hammy.. I am glad you enjoyed! TKent did a wonderful job  with the pictures.
I will try to post more pictures, but they won't look like hers..lol..


----------



## Firemajic

musichal said:


> Those look gorgeous, but I can't help wondering about the size.  Nothing in the images to show scale, so... approximate dimensions?  (I'm not criticizing the pictures; image quality, background and lighting are superb to my inexperienced eye.)




Well... They are not small.. The leaf on the acorn is the size of the palm of my hand...the acorn is probably at least 3 inches... Thanks..

Sonata... I hate to dust.. Glass is a lot of work to keep clean soooo... I don't keep a lot out... lol... Thanks!

Plur.. Thank you!


----------



## escorial

not what I was expecting at all...I was expecting big bold pieces but here I see delicate..almost jewellery like pieces of exquisite detail and amazing natural colours...wonderfull


----------



## Firemajic

Thanks Escorial! I mixed the colors myself.. I start with a clear 15mm rod and add my own colors.. I am glad you enjoyed...


----------



## TKent

Hey Musichal,

The acorn is about 4 inches tall and 4 inches wide at its widest.  The flower is maybe 3 inches tall at it's height and 4 to 4.5 inches wide. They are both gorgeous. I wish I had some glass shelves to put them on with recessed lighting. That would be AWESOME. I'll have to figure out how to make that happen. 



musichal said:


> Those look gorgeous, but I can't help wondering about the size.  Nothing in the images to show scale, so... approximate dimensions?  (I'm not criticizing the pictures; image quality, background and lighting are superb to my inexperienced eye.)


----------



## Abby

Wow, how beautiful...clever Jul!


----------



## Firemajic

Fabulous Abby... lol.. I am honored that you think I am clever...Thank you!


----------



## joshybo

Those really are beautiful, Jul.  I can't imagine the skill and patience that it must take to do something like that, but if anybody has proven themselves to have a ton of both of those qualities, it's you.  Excellent work!


----------



## Firemajic

joshybo said:


> Those really are beautiful, Jul.  I can't imagine the skill and patience that it must take to do something like that, but if anybody has proven themselves to have a ton of both of those qualities, it's you.  Excellent work!




LOL... Joshy.. Patience... right...lots... Thank you for your lovely comments... *hugs*.... jul


----------



## bazz cargo

A big Thanks to TKent.

Jul, these are delightful. The colours, composition and textures look amazing.


----------



## escorial

any more pic's....


----------



## Firemajic

Thanks bazzzz! Playin' with fire.... sooo nice!


----------



## Firemajic

lol... Not yet Escorial.. I will try to get my brother to take some of my private collection.. stuff I made and just could not sell...


----------



## escorial

look forward to looking at them...so cool


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you Escorial! I am so glad you enjoyed... Peace...


----------



## tinacrabapple

Beautifully intricate- lovely pieces.


----------



## Firemajic

:tickled_pink: Thank you Tina!! It is fabulous fun to play with fire...


----------



## CircuitRanger

very nice glass décor. although I have to be honest here. the first one looks a bit phallic.


----------



## Firemajic

LMAO!!! Seriously hurt myself laughing... ahhhh well... I don't have a large enough torch to make those.. I use a Nortel mid-range.... sooo, I would need a much bigger torch... well and a lot more practice... Thanks for amusing me...


----------



## joshybo

Firemajic said:


> LMAO!!! Seriously hurt myself laughing... ahhhh well... I don't have a large enough torch to make those.. I use a Nortel mid-range.... sooo, I would need a much bigger torch... well and a lot more practice... Thanks for amusing me...



You know what they say about guys with big torches.  They can make larger scale blown glass pieces.


----------



## Firemajic

True Joshy... I WANT a big torch... but they take more skill than I have... well, and fast hands and stuff... lol... I am going to start using a furnace and pipe though..


----------



## 20oz

Those look stunning. I want one! :eagerness:


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you 20oz... I am addicted to fire... I appreciate your comment.. peace..


----------

